# Who sells Red Sea aquariums?



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been looking at the new Red Sea Reefer 250 or 350 systems. 
Seems like a pretty good deal for the price point. 
So who locally will be stocking them or be able to order them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually saw a couple of the models at Big Al's Mississauga recently 
Not sure what size actually but worth calling


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

They have it at the Big Als Scarborough location also...


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craf...nk/1053479146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Not the right one Tim. That's a Red Sea Max C (canopy). 
The Red Sea I'm looking for has no canopy and actually has a real sump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

BIg Als Miss can also special order


----------

